# Gene Cafe CBR-101 Post Roast Cooling



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

Im looking for advice on cooling using the Gene Cafe. Should I be using the in-built cooling cycle and if so until what temperature?

I read about doing an E stop and then cooling rapidly but struggling to get a consistent method for getting the temperature out.

Has anyone any advice for cooling with this machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd recommend using the built in cooling cycle until it stops. Emergency stop cooling can shorten the life of the roaster.


----------



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I'd recommend using the built in cooling cycle until it stops. Emergency stop cooling can shorten the life of the roaster.


 Thanks. That's much appreciated.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Sean, Likely longer life as Dave suggests by doing that. However, I preferred to emergency stop and dump into 2 colanders to cool and dechaff the beans - while I got the next batch roasting.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

There's no need to use the E-stop from hot. The beans actually start to rapidly cool and are very quickly below 200c. Within about 3 minutes they're down to 150c. It takes about 30 seconds to get them below 200c.

I would recommend cooling for at least 30 seconds but I haven't noticed a difference between that and letting them cool for about two-three minutes before E stopping. This allows the heating element to cool and you avoid the very slow cooling that occurs after the beans get down to around the 150c mark. To put it into perspective, it takes about 10 minutes to get the beans cooled down to the point the Gene lets you remove them without e-stopping (approx 65-70c) vs 3 minutes to get down to 150c.

I have a thermocouple installed on my roaster and can see this happening. Do not E-stop from the end of the roast as over time this can cause damage and warping to the plastic parts of the drum (e.g. the latch that holds it in place), the back of the case, and vents around the heating element area as well as potentially shortening the life of the element.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hear what you say Rob, the extended cooling allows heat to be taken away from the structure of the roaster...It's why genesis designed such a long cool cycle.


----------



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks. I guess if you are putting another batch through it wouldn't be good to fully cool and then reheat again.

I'll try the 2 to 3 minutes cool to get most of the heat out then e stop and cool thr beans with a tray or two colanders.

On the last batch ill let it cool all the way using the auto cool cycle.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you're doing batches back to back the aim would be consistency...

I forgot to add, when I e-stop after two minutes or so I very quickly dump the beans and replace the empty drum to finish the cooling cycle.


----------

